# Is there a special trick for catching shrimp?



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I've decided to move my two amano shrimp out of their current tank and into my neon tank to help with algae control (there's one amano and a zebra nerite snail in the neon tank already, but they don't seem to be enough) but I simply could not catch them. The little 3 gallon they're currently in is pretty much taken over by a very happy, rather bushy aponogenten (as well as some other plants) which makes maneuvering the net near impossible and if I do succeed in netting them the shrimp simply walk out of the net before I can put them into a container. 

I don't want to keep stressing them out but I'd really like to get them moved. Any advice?


----------



## willieakin29 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not really that familiar with this but I saw our neighbor when I visited my parent's hometown a while back that they used traps as the water is drained.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Try putting some fish food in your net and submerge it...leave it for a while and come back to see if the shrimp have walked into your trap, make sure you put it in a place where you can quickly remove it without disturbing any plants and tada netted shrimp, thats how I got mine out when I was redecorating recently.


----------

